# Unter OS X: Javadoc generieren (wie???)



## Jontour (25. Apr 2016)

Moin!

Ich scheitere gerade daran bei Eclipse unter OS x einen Javadoc zu generieren. 

Was muss ich unter "use standard doclet" als Verzeichnis angeben? 

Probiert habe ich bis jetzt:
- Verzeichnis meines Workspace mit meinen Projekten. 

Unter windows müsste ich dort den Pfad zur javadoc.exe angeben, aber wie sieht's beim Mac aus (el Capitan)?

Danke


----------

